# STOKE for March 15-21 - SNOW IS BACK!



## billski (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

Ya winter and snow let's go April snow storms.:beer::beer:


----------



## abc (Mar 14, 2013)

Good luck, guys. 

I'm going to Montana!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2013)

abc said:


> Good luck, guys.
> 
> I'm going to Montana!!!



Have fun out their. Trip reports please!!!


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 14, 2013)

Wahooo!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2013)

I think Billski enjoys thread creation more than any AZ poster.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope things pan out, I'll be starting a five day tour of VT starting at either MRG, or Sugarbush Friday, bring it Ullr.

abc, have fun in Montana, hope you get the goods too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

It fun to start new threads.!!!!!@@@@@$$$&$$$$$@!:beer::beer:


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think Billski enjoys thread creation more than any AZ poster.



He is probably the king of that, but scotty is the reply king. This site's server/storage area would be half the size without them!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 15, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> He is probably the king of that, but scotty is the reply king. This site's server/storage area would be half the size without them!



Haha! Scotty even replies to himself! Whenever I need a good chuckle, I know I can just read some of his posts and I giggle-snort wherever I'm at. Thanks, Scotty


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Haha! Scotty even replies to himself! Whenever I need a good chuckle, I know I can just read some of his posts and I giggle-snort wherever I'm at. Thanks, Scotty



Happy to know I make my self and others enjoy my posts. Being on a bus gives me lots of free time, so I be bored out of my mind if now for A zone. And I won free tickets because of posts counts helped.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> He is probably the king of that, but scotty is the reply king. This site's server/storage area would be half the size without them!



Wait to summer times.:beer:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2013)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> He is probably the king of that, but scotty is the reply king.



It's a new wrinkle, but Scotty has recently taken the title of Emoticon king as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's a new wrinkle, but Scotty has recently taken the title of Emoticon king as well.



I like it my art!!!!:beer::beer::bee


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2013)

*I'll bite!*



BenedictGomez said:


> I think Billski enjoys thread creation more than any AZ poster.



I'll bite!

How soon we forget about *GrilledSteezeSandwich!*
17,569 total posts in 16 months. *(13,000/year)*
447 threads started in 16 months *(349/year)*

Me:
13,669 posts in seven years  *(1,953/year)*
I have 500 threads started in seven years *(71/year)*


Scotty
5,588 posts in two years *(2,779/year)*

BenedictGomez
2,224 posts in two years *(1,112/year)*
4 threads started in two years *(2/year)*:-?

I think there is a little post envy going on here :razz:


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Wait to summer times.



That's when I go away!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

billski said:


> I'll bite!
> 
> How soon we forget about *GrilledSteezeSandwich!*
> 17,569 total posts in 16 months. *(13,000/year)*
> ...



How many threads have I started?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

billski said:


> That's when I go away!



Truth be told, I started a lot more my 2 year on here. My first year I think I did 1000, then with move out of Purchase area were I took underground Subway and drove my car I didn't post when doing that. My 4000 other posts a lot come from bus time going from NYC to Chester NY 5 days a week. When I am not sleeping in the morning.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 15, 2013)

Perfect timing for my annual trip to Jay 3/21-24....giddy up!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

TheBEast said:


> Perfect timing for my annual trip to Jay 3/21-24....giddy up!!



Yes have fun hopefully one day I make it to Jay, hopefully trees have lots of snow for you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking at the Bear Mt. cam at K just now. Snow looks to be coming down pretty good.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 15, 2013)

billski said:


> I'll bite!
> 
> How soon we forget about *GrilledSteezeSandwich!*
> 17,569 total posts in 16 months. *(13,000/year)*
> ...



He's up to 


 										Active Posts 										33,904

on PASR now.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 15, 2013)

TheBEast said:


> Perfect timing for my annual trip to Jay 3/21-24....giddy up!!



I really want to hit Jay as well.  Looks so good.


----------

